

Ask HN: Top 10 Hacks of All Time - paraschopra
http://slashdot.org/features/99/12/13/0943241.shtml

======
paraschopra
The Slashdot article is old (year 1999) but still lists some cool hacks such
as CC, Perl, and even AK-47.

Am wondering which all hacks would you rate as top 10 hacks of all time? Mine
would be:

Karma System, Python, Hacker News, Y Combinator, Electric Guitar, Google,
Firefox, Hotmail (it was a pioneer in web-based email), APIs, Wikiepdia

------
steveplace
One of the best hack stories was that of the Direct TV smartcard. They slowly
uploaded updates to the card to create a dynamic programming interface. The
first 8 computer bytes of all hacked cards were rewritten to read "GAME OVER".

Full story:

<http://slashdot.org/articles/01/01/25/1343218.shtml>

